# I hate seeing skinny bettas.



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I really, really do. 

I was at Big Al's this morning because I wanted to pick up a hydor heater, went to the betta section all they had were some very sickly looking ones .... Some were heads on sticks they were so thin. It just made me so sad that I nearly left the minute I saw them, but I watched one little green marble delta fella more than the others, and slowly fell in love with him. He was trying to move around in his little cup, and every time he did he would look back at me. He was almost begging to be taken home. I got him for a quarter of what they'd usually sell deltas and HMs for, but the fish guy must have known that or he just didn't notice I'd switched lids. 

He needs a lot of TLC. Like tons. He's very, very thin and his fins look tattered and brittle. I want him to be healthy again so badly because I know he'll be a stunner. He's currently in a 1g container. I'm watching him to see how he acts, since he might have internal parasites. At least he's not clamped or anything .... Just emaciated. I am keeping my hopes up for him. He'll get mostly frozen foods for now, just to get some bulk on him, and sparingly, only until he builds up some metabolism.

Anyone else have to deal with emaciated bettas? And if you have, are there any tips you can share?


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

Sounds like you have the right plan, small amounts each meal, spread out throughout the day. I would throw in pellets too if he will eat them right now since they have other nutrients needed that sometimes frozen doesn't offer. I love green marbles, so my heart goes out to this guy. Keep us posted on how he is doing, and show some pics if you can too =)


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

Awwww. This post both made me wanna cry{skinny, starving little betta boy} and at the end I smiled. I am glad you rescued him....please keep me updated on his care & progress. Has he a name yet?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Awwwe. i think that stores shouldn't order so many, they wont all get sold and the 1's tht dont get sold die, they never get fed or new water, my friends mom works at walmart and said so her self. i asked why shw doesn't do it herself and she said bcause a certain person is suppose to be back there doing that, i almost screamed at her. i hate when they have such little bodies that their heads weight them down.... poor things. i wish i had a million $'s i'd buy every betta and they would each have a 10 gal tank with a heater and nice decor and i'd sell them, tank and all for 30$... thats a good deal. but i don't so i can't... poor fishies.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I'll definitley keep everyone updated with pics on his progress. I think he's a fighter, and I'm quite relieved that he's eaten a pellet! No name yet, but he'll tell me soon


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Pic!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

you should name him Mystery....


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

How about naming him " Lucky". he is one very lucky Betta boy. 

I hate how inhumanly Wal-mart trewats theiir bettas. I can't go in there & look...it literally makes me cry. If I had the space & money I'd rescue each & every little soul.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I know how you feel ... it's hard to look at sickly bettas. I apologized to every one of them today because they wouldn't find homes or know what a warm, heated tank and lots of yummy food would feel like.


----------



## sarahbeth1976 (Sep 30, 2011)

O my gosh , that made me cry.....those poor betta boys. :O( 

I hate WalMart


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

sarahbeth1976 said:


> How about naming him " Lucky". he is one very lucky Betta boy.
> 
> I hate how inhumanly Wal-mart trewats theiir bettas. I can't go in there & look...it literally makes me cry. If I had the space & money I'd rescue each & every little soul.


Along the path of Lucky, how about Clover? His coloring is that of a fresh green clover, and you find the right one, it'll bring you luck. In this case, he was the lucky one =)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Myates said:


> Along the path of Lucky, how about Clover? His coloring is that of a fresh green clover, and you find the right one, it'll bring you luck. In this case, he was the lucky one =)


 


you are quite intellagent and crative.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Awwww! When you put it that way, Myates! okay, Clover it is


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i ment creative... what is crative?!?!?!lol


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

Creating . . . crates? lol


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

yeah... IDK! lol... just an incodental mispell.


----------



## Leeniex (Aug 14, 2011)

Aw, he makes me so sad! I can't wait to see him when he's fat and happy!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

animals do tend to b cuter when they are chubbish. lol. ^.*


----------



## UrbanHavok (Sep 25, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> animals do tend to b cuter when they are chubbish. lol. ^.*



^^lol you're absolutely right. He's going to be beautiful once he's got some food in him. I can only imagine how happy he is right now! He's probably in the bowl saying ":thankyou:"


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

awe... fishies are so helpless... i can't beleive that people fight them, or feed bettas to their oscars!!!! i saw that on youtube and almost flew through my computer, those people are sick just like those 2 boys who hung a puppy! SICK! i am warning you... DON'T look at this if you are under 15, you may have nightmares or cry. i know i almost did. 


http://www.google.com/imgres?q=%222+boys+hanging%22+a+puppy&hl=en&rlz=1R2TSNF_enUS446&biw=1600&bih=877&tbm=isch&tbnid=Kb3s37sKwB6_dM:&imgrefurl=http://www.care2.com/news/member/192875446/2574666&docid=VLNvY4sgJ8aWNM&w=369&h=229&ei=OayLTrKVFsaMsAKA-8DaBA&zoom=1&iact=hc&vpx=621&vpy=167&dur=94&hovh=177&hovw=285&tx=115&ty=125&page=1&tbnh=128&tbnw=206&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0


----------



## BettaMiah (Sep 12, 2011)

I didn't head your warning. 

I can't put into words how ashamed I am to be a human being. How much I hate animal abusers. It happens every day. It is happening right now, animals are being tortured. They are asking why. They want to feel love, but they can't even imagine it because they havn't ever been close to experiencing it.


----------



## UrbanHavok (Sep 25, 2011)

MistersMom said:


> awe... fishies are so helpless... i can't beleive that people fight them, or feed bettas to their oscars!!!! i saw that on youtube and almost flew through my computer, those people are sick just like those 2 boys who hung a puppy! SICK! i am warning you... DON'T look at this if you are under 15, you may have nightmares or cry. i know i almost did.
> 
> 
> http://www.google.com/imgres?q="2+b...8&tbnw=206&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:2,s:0



I got heart palpitations reading the post, people are sick where's the compassion?? Good lord! =(


----------



## Mars788 (Sep 9, 2011)

BettaMiah said:


> I didn't head your warning.
> 
> I can't put into words how ashamed I am to be a human being. How much I hate animal abusers. It happens every day. It is happening right now, animals are being tortured. They are asking why. They want to feel love, but they can't even imagine it because they havn't ever been close to experiencing it.


 I agree. Animals weren't created to be abused or tortured.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

NO THEY WERE NOT YOUR EXACTLY RIGHT AND THE (pardon my language) BASTARDS THAT DID THAT *WILL* WROUGHT IN HELL AND BLISTER FROM THE HEAT AND SCREAM IN THE PAIN FROM THE FIRERY WHIPS OF THE DEVILS DEMONS AND THEY WILL BEG FOR MERCY AND NOT RECEIVE EVEN A LITTLE BIT AND GOD WILL NEVER LET THEM OUT FOR THE HANOUS CRIME THEY HAVE COMMITED. thats all... im dont ranting now, maybe.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

I often wonder why people like that were ever born. It's plain horrific what people do to animals - to creatures who share the same planet, air, and water. And I don't want this to become a cruelty thread, there are many threads on here like that. Can we please stick to bettas?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

i thik they deserve to be (once again pardon my "figurative speech" and laguage) they deserve to be "analy" raped every single day in prison and then they should be slowly hung by their necks until they cant breathe, but keep going and dont let them die just yet, (i heard they also sat a cat on fire) next do exactly to them what they did to all the animals!!!!!!!!!!! 


im so sorry for the graphicness of that. i really am.


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

It's okay, just remember that it's a forum with young kids on it.


----------



## LionCalie (Sep 24, 2011)

Wow... :shock: I hate animal abusers as much as the next person but I would never wish for any soul to be raped repeatedly or to be horrifically tortured. Two wrongs don't make a right. I believe in justice and people being held accountable for their actions, not stooping to their level of cruelty.

Getting back on topic- I know how you feel, I hate seeing emaciated Betta's in pet stores. One time when I went to Wal-Mart I saw the skinniest Betta I have ever seen. I got him for free from the manager, but he only survived a few days.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

im sure he enjoyed those few days too. it looks as if he has fin rot and he is emaciated and had an injury... poor little guy. this is unintentional cruelty, why doesn't the aspca go toplaces like wal-mart and rescue the fish? ive seen and watchched the fish in the tanks die... like the goldfish, still looking aroound and its gills moveing and the other we being canibals, get it?... i told the workers and they said "what happens, happens"


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Lavan and Ashke were both very thin with horrible fin rot when I first brought them home
















I fed them breakfast and dinner like I did my other fish but also would give them a tiny bit each time I checked on them and their tummies didn't look slightly rounded from the last feeding. they got some frozen blood worms at least once a day for the extra protein. Lavan is still pretty skinny, but he seems healthy, so I'm guessing his growth was just stunted from bad conditions.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

they turned out beautiful, every time i bring home a fish from wal-mart its a different color the next day!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Lavan was actually marked as a female, pretty obvious he's a boy now, lol


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes guys, let's keep this pg. If I cant swear and say what I think, you can't either LOL
Sweden happy to see an updated picture Tisia! Clover is handsome too!


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Clover is veryyyypretty, i like that green on him, green is my favorite color, and he wears it well!!!


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

Scout was very skinny when i got him. he's the boy in my avatar there. but, it wasn't neglect... cause he's STILL skinny, and is fed daily with good pellets. i think he's just a tiny boy.... i mean, he's not THAT skinny anymore, but he's pretty small. x:


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

You've all done so amazingly well with your skinny bettas! At least Clover isn't so badly off. He's darkened up into a vibrant emerald green, is eating very well, and is curious about his surroundings. I'm so happy I got him when I did, otherwise he might have ended up as a pale lifeless version of himself. 

Here are some pics from this morning


----------



## UrbanHavok (Sep 25, 2011)

fleetfish said:


> You've all done so amazingly well with your skinny bettas! At least Clover isn't so badly off. He's darkened up into a vibrant emerald green, is eating very well, and is curious about his surroundings. I'm so happy I got him when I did, otherwise he might have ended up as a pale lifeless version of himself.
> 
> Here are some pics from this morning




Oh he's lovely!! What a beautiful color!


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

fleetfish said:


> You've all done so amazingly well with your skinny bettas! At least Clover isn't so badly off. He's darkened up into a vibrant emerald green, is eating very well, and is curious about his surroundings. I'm so happy I got him when I did, otherwise he might have ended up as a pale lifeless version of himself.


WOW I wish to find a green betta one day in my LFS lol
He is coming along great




MistersMom said:


> . i hate when they have such little bodies that their heads weight them down.... poor things.


Thats exactly how one of my rescues were, his tail was stuck up in the air for the first week or so, i didnt know why, but reading that ^^ makes sence lol, he is now trying to blow bubble nests in a divided tank i finally moved him to yesterday after being QT since i got him





LionCalie said:


> Getting back on topic- I know how you feel, I hate seeing emaciated Betta's in pet stores. One time when I went to Wal-Mart I saw the skinniest Betta I have ever seen. I got him for free from the manager, but he only survived a few days.


 this is exactly how skinny my guy was, but of coarse head down and his tail up in the air



But anyway Fleetfish.... Glad you rescued him  He is already looking so much better


----------

